# Clearly not Clear



## KSL (Apr 14, 2009)

HOW HOW HOW?
do I get my clear M&P actually clear?

Its gone a bit cloudy...... its clear when i melt it, but I made some little soap tarts the other day and the darn things hardened a bit cloudy =(

I poured at a good temp, not too hot, not too cold... 

The block has been sitting in the corner for a while in plastic wrap, but I don't think it was completely airtight.... does the soap go cloudy because of this?  Is there anythign I can add to see clearly again?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 14, 2009)

Most likely it is your fragrance oil that has clouded it.

What brand is it? Some are more clear than others/


----------



## KSL (Apr 14, 2009)

New Directions.
Maybe I'll try an FO that I ahve from Canwax and see if its still cloudy.

POOH! I like the scent! LOL
Hmm... maybe I'll make it a different way........heck, this is where we have to get creative, right?! LOL


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree that it is the fragrance oils.  Some cloud horribly.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 18, 2009)

I have used "clear" M&P before that was cloudy straight out of the package. I've bought two different kinds and both were like that. 

I want to make some of those "fish in a bag" soaps, but am scared to try another "clear" M&P soap because of this!

Does anyone know of an ACTUAL CLEAR M&P soap base? I won't be adding any fragrance to it at all.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 18, 2009)

You can get "crystal clear" base from WSP.


----------



## KSL (Apr 19, 2009)

*sigh* 
there's that nasty shipping to canada thing.........

it would probably cost a fortune to ship a whole bunch of M&P up here, IF WSP ships to Canada, I've read conflicting things on thier website and haven't contacted them yet to clarify.  Anyhoo.. I think since its so heavy, it would just cost too much to ship up here to make it worthwhile.  Nobody wants to buy a $10 bar of soap.....

well... okay depends how nice it is, but not an MP for sure.. lol

thanks for helping though Tabitha!!


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 20, 2009)

I have heard good things about Stephenson clear base.
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/s ... -6_65.html

Also, if you have Michaels in your area, their Life of the Party clear base is super clear. I think it is extremely overpriced, but I am always able to score 50% coupons online for Michaels.


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

Great Avatar Siberian!
It is the Stephensons that I have - maybe I've heated it up too much or something.. not sure.  Oh well, I'll keep experimenting and see how it goes.

I do have a mike's nearby.  I almost had a heart attack when i saw the price of thier MP base!!!! HOLY CANOLI!  I signed up for thier newsletter and cupons come pretty much every week.  i don't think i ever buy anything there unless its on sale or with a cupon.. Its sooooo expensive!  You'd think if they just lowered thier prices, they wouldn't NEED that coupon system.  

I got my heat gun from there with coupon.


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks  That's my baby.

Yes, Michael's base ends up being $5 per pound... crazy. I sometimes see 10 pound containers of clear base for $40, and with coupon of half off it only ends up being $2 per pound. Not bad  It is pretty clear, I use it with picture embeds.


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

I did a name embed long ago, but it ended up running.

is that a puppy pic? Or full grown?  He looks like a puppy in that pic.
Love the ears!!

I have a minipin and his ears are way too big for his little head.. i love it when they flopsy.


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 20, 2009)

Totally OT   

If you print the embed on laser printer instead of bubblejet, it will not run.

She is fully grown there, I adopted her when she was slightly over a year old. She is now 5 

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k181/ ... =001-1.jpg


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

awwwww!! 
BELLY RUBS!!

What kind of dog?
Looks like a boxer in the photbucket pic?
I don't know all breeds though so im sure I'm out to lunch on that one!

Hmm.. maybe one day I'll try again - but not now.. I have too much on my "try this" list.. LOL


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 20, 2009)

She is an American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Most likely it is your fragrance oil that has clouded it.
> 
> What brand is it? Some are more clear than others/



any of the extra or ultra clear bases are really clear and can be used for embeds.  i read in a book that you can add a little alcohol to your melted soap and make it more clear.  i had made a batch and the fo had given it a yellow tint so i added a tsp of alcohol after the fo, stirred the hot soap and it cleared right up.  be careful not to add too much alcohol or it can cover up your scent.  also i noticed if i use the minimum amount of fo to get the scent i want the more clear the soap is even when using the alcohol.  also, it is humid where i live and i noticed that when i put the molds in the freezer for a few mins to loosen them up that when i popped them out they had a condensation on them that dried cloudy.  so in short...the alcohol really works and don't put them in the freezer.
lara


----------

